# Oven Denver Omelet



## Juliev (Dec 2, 2004)

8 eggs 
1/2 cup half-and-half cream 
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese 
1 cup finely chopped full cooked ham 
1/4 cup finely chopped green pepper 
1/4 cup finely chopped onion 

In a bowl, beat the eggs and cream until light and fluffy. Stir in the cheese, ham, green pepper and onion. Pour into a greased 9-in. square baking dish. Bake at 400° for 25 minutes or until golden brown... makes 4-6 servings


----------

